# If You Were a ROCKSTAR



## Persephone (Aug 2, 2008)

This is a fun game...

[FONT=&quot]


1. Go *here*. The first random Wikipedia article you get is the name of your band.

2. Go *here*. The last four words of the very last quote of the page is the title of your first album.

3. Go *here*. Third picture, no matter what it is, will be your album cover.

4. Go *here*. The first ten links you end up in (minus the .coms) are your 10 song titles.[/FONT]



Post your results here.


----------



## Persephone (Aug 2, 2008)

Here are MY results:

BAND NAME - 7 OAKS
ALBUM TITLE - IT'S ALL THE FUN

PICTURE OF FIRST ALBUM:





​






Job Bank USA
Putrid Filth
Atari Magazines
Bird York
Blood Letters
WQAQ
FDA
Soft Skull
Terrorism
Diary Land


----------



## Turgon (Aug 2, 2008)

Band Name: 12th Polish Infantry Division

(Yay! A bit like Joy Division!)

Album Name: Are No Certain Answers?

(Not bad... obviously the drummers choice though... not mine)

Album Cover: 






Track List

Lonely Machines
Talent Skatepark
World Watch Institute
Segura Inc
tenpointtype
Dionysus Record Empire
Red Kid
Colette
Inquisitor Mediarama
Rocket Queen

This album got really bad reviews. I did tell the other band members that Prog Rock was not the way to go... but they didn't listen and we split soon after.


----------



## Persephone (Aug 2, 2008)

Turgon said:


> Band Name: 12th Polish Infantry Division
> 
> (Yay! A bit like Joy Division!)
> 
> ...




TURGON! That's actually a great list! I love the name of your band (sounds like an Indie band!) and the song list is nice! I can actually write songs with those titles (Lonely Machines, Red Kid, Colette, and Rocket Queen are particularly cute titles for a son. I can hear rock!)


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 2, 2008)

[FONT=&quot] 1. Go *here*. The first random Wikipedia article you get is the name of your band.
"The Prime Minister of Morocco"

2. Go *here*. The last four words of the very last quote of the page is the title of your first album.
"A Form of Imitation"

3. Go *here*. Third picture, no matter what it is, will be your album cover.
Very creepy. . . 


4. Go *here*. The first ten links you end up in (minus the .coms) are your 10 song titles.
1. Quit Smoking (sounds a bit preachy for a song title)
2. Indianz (Could be cool)
3. 78rpm (cool)
4. The Walkmen Band (band name)
5. Intel Dump 
6. Boards of Canada
7. Dear Anyone
8. Vinylcomm
9. Interney
10. Anti-Masonry Points of View
[/FONT]


----------



## Persephone (Aug 2, 2008)

HLGStrider said:


> [FONT=&quot] 1. Go *here*. The first random Wikipedia article you get is the name of your band.
> "The Prime Minister of Morocco"
> 
> 2. Go *here*. The last four words of the very last quote of the page is the title of your first album.
> ...




WOAH! That _is _a creeeepppyyy album cover! I love the title [FONT=&quot]Dear Anyone[/FONT]. Sounds like a love song.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Aug 3, 2008)

Group: "Battle of York"
First album: "Or... of something else"
(coincidence?)
And here's the cover:





Playlist:
Geocities
Street Harassmen
Solidaction
Punksound
Archive diary...
Black Tea Society
Stick Death
Mad Monarchs
Teedsters
Cloud Wrangler


----------



## Illuin (Aug 3, 2008)

Ah what the heck; I'll give it a go.


Group - Château de Ramstein

Album - Scare You The Most


Cover 







Tracks:

1. *Kibo's weird thingie*
2. *Stick a fork in us, we’re done*
3.* Firebrand*
4. *The “Brick” Apple*
5. *Rex the Runt*
6. *Nose Wheelie*
7. *Punk Rock Picture Sleeves*
8. *Textism*
9. *FDR*
10. *Magic Hate Ball*


Style -* Merge** Johnny Cash and Metallica*


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 3, 2008)

Band: Trentels (sounds Motown to me)

Album Title: A Bowl of Pits

Album Cover:





Tracks:

1. Lip Magazine

2. Juxtapoz

3. Boomtown

4. Extensis

5. Planet Blur

6. Slide the Needle

7. Lab Partners

8. Rosalux

9. Art Underground

10. M. W. Brooks

Nope, I was wrong. Definitely NOT Motown!


----------



## Kementari (Aug 3, 2008)

1) Zhabinka Raion
2) Way That Tobacco Does
3)




4) 1. Stylus
2. Three One G
3. Brush Stroke
4. Erunda
5. Burning Heart
6. Portents
7. George W Girls
8. Last Years Fashion
9. Defenstration
10. Eccentric New Orleans


----------



## Persephone (Aug 4, 2008)

Durin's Bane said:


> Group: "Battle of York"
> First album: "Or... of something else"
> (coincidence?)
> And here's the cover:
> ...



I'M JEALOUS!  I love your band name, the title of your first album, and that picture!!!! grrrrr! Some people have all the luck .

I don't like the song titles though. Maybe Punksound (too obvious), Black Tea Society sounds good. Stick death is soooo emo rock! Mad Monarchs is awesome! And maybe, Cloud Wrangler is good for a song title.

GOSH! I love what came out for you!


----------



## Persephone (Aug 4, 2008)

Illuin said:


> Ah what the heck; I'll give it a go.
> 
> 
> Group - Château de Ramstein
> ...



GAH!  ANOTHER GREAT SELECTION!

Love the band name, the album title and that PIC! IT'S AWESOME!

For the song titles, I like *Magic Hate Ball.

EEEEE.... I love Metallica. 
*


----------



## Persephone (Aug 4, 2008)

chrysophalax said:


> Band: Trentels (sounds Motown to me)



I know, right! 




chrysophalax said:


> Album Title: A Bowl of Pits



RADICAL!!!

I LOVE IT!




chrysophalax said:


> Album Cover:





LOVE THE EFFECT OF THIS PIC WITH THE ALBUM TITLE.




chrysophalax said:


> Tracks:
> 
> 1. Lip Magazine
> 
> ...



WELL... it sounds alternative Rock to me. Or Emo-punk-rock. ME LOVES!


----------



## Persephone (Aug 4, 2008)

Kementari said:


> 1) Zhabinka Raion
> 2) Way That Tobacco Does
> 3)
> 
> ...



The band name sounds RADICAL, and the album title is definitely EMO-ROCK! I love the titles Stylus, Burning Heart, and Last Year's fashion. Like a girl-group kind of rock band!

AWESOME!


----------



## Durin's Bane (Aug 5, 2008)

Narya said:


> I'M JEALOUS!  I love your band name, the title of your first album, and that picture!!!! grrrrr! Some people have all the luck .
> 
> I don't like the song titles though. Maybe Punksound (too obvious), Black Tea Society sounds good. Stick death is soooo emo rock! Mad Monarchs is awesome! And maybe, Cloud Wrangler is good for a song title.
> 
> GOSH! I love what came out for you!



Did you just called my band emo? "Stick death" has alot of history in it and it has nuttin to do with what you are thinking


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 6, 2008)

Band Name: Round 1
First Album Name: be elected to anything
Songs:

Urban Cowgirl
Archie Comics
Prosthetic Eye Institute
We're Sorry This Page is No Longer Available
Eelus
Compare Mortgage Rates
LeWUB
Webmoment
Welcome to Rusted Root
BSDatwork

Album Cover:


----------



## Persephone (Aug 7, 2008)

Durin's Bane said:


> Did you just called my band emo? "Stick death" has alot of history in it and it has nuttin to do with what you are thinking



lol! But... I love Emo!


----------



## Persephone (Aug 7, 2008)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Band Name: Round 1
> First Album Name: be elected to anything
> Songs:
> 
> ...




I'm not too excited about the album cover, but that band name and album title totally rocks! Urban cowgirl also sounds like a good song title.


----------



## Blerdie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Astrograph*
is not so special.




Mighty rhino man
Street buzz
Correio da manha
Hier finden Sie demnächst die
Tea talk
Video juke box
June bug.
comedy-zone.
Lacey pitas
Iron and wine

I'd love to hear me singing opera on THAT cd!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Sep 29, 2008)

Band Name: Republic of Pontus
Album: Belongs to the Energetic
Album Cover: http://www.flickr.com/photos/olivestar/2896125794/

Track Listing:

Open PGP
Summary Opinions
Goats
Mirror Project
The Raft
Elastic Heart
Deb & Tony
Plastic Bag
Antiwar
Scorecard
To me, this seems like an Incubus-influenced, Foo Fighters wannabe band. For some reason Goats reminded me of "For All the Cows" while "The Raft" and "Plastic Bag" sound like songs Incubus would write. After all, "A Certain Shade of Green" is about traffic lights.

Also, if you read what Republic of Pontus is about it matches the style of the two bands I mentioned...mayhaps I shall look into this...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Sep 29, 2008)

Durin's Bane said:


> Group: "Battle of York"
> First album: "Or... of something else"
> (coincidence?)
> And here's the cover:
> ...


 
This looks really good and sounds great...something along the heavier rock line I imagine.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Sep 29, 2008)

Turgon said:


> Band Name: 12th Polish Infantry Division
> 
> (Yay! A bit like Joy Division!)
> 
> ...


 
Rocket Queen is already a Guns 'n' Roses song btw, off of Appetite For Destruction. No wonder you failed...ripping off other songs like that...


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 29, 2008)

Name of Band: Oak Grove, Jones County, North Carolina

Album Title: To Have Run Away

Album Cover: http://www.flickr.com/photos/miss-murder/2885473591/ 
(Follow the link...the picture is uh...sensored I think)

Tracks:
Exotic Kitchen
SXSW
Interrorem
Upsesion
Fun Bomb
Frantic
Kusports
42opus
Cable Theft
Anuzis

Okay, not sure what to make of that.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 29, 2008)

The band sounds blue grass or country but the titles don't really.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 29, 2008)

Eh, I wouldn't form my own band anyhow. I write songs, but don't play anything, and don't have a good enough voice to sing.


----------



## Persephone (Sep 29, 2008)

Blerdie said:


> *
> 
> Astrograph*
> is not so special.
> ...



I love the bandname! and the album title is RAD!

The song titles are kinda hard to work with. I like Iron and Wine, and Street Buzz, though.


----------



## Persephone (Sep 29, 2008)

Noldor_returned said:


> Band Name: Republic of Pontus
> Album: Belongs to the Energetic
> Album Cover: http://www.flickr.com/photos/olivestar/2896125794/
> 
> ...




REPUBLIC OF PONTUS IS AN AMAZING BAND NAME!!!
The album name is okay, but I love the title Elastic Heart. I might just write a song like that.


----------



## Persephone (Sep 29, 2008)

Firawyn said:


> Name of Band: Oak Grove, Jones County, North Carolina
> 
> Album Title: To Have Run Away
> 
> ...




WOW!! We almost got the same band name! Mine was 7oaks.

Frantic and Fun Bomb are nice song titles.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 1, 2008)

My band is _Chiquito_. The first album's name is _it is absolutely fatal_ (sounds like some awesome metal!) The picture is this, which totally just ruined my dream of a sweet virtual metal band. 

The CD listing goes as follows:
1-Heart first
2-Strikeouts for Troops
3-Choose the Easy Way
4-Philadelphia Zoo
5-Landmark Theatres
6-Boston Punk
7-Penguin
8-Profane Existence (now _that's_ a death metal title)
9-One of a Kind
10-Ondrea Barbe


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 1, 2008)

Firawyn said:


> Name of Band: Oak Grove, Jones County, North Carolina
> 
> Album Title: To Have Run Away
> 
> ...



I would totally listen to this band. Not sure about the name, but if I picked up this CD I would buy it.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 1, 2008)

Durin's Bane said:


> Group: "Battle of York"
> First album: "Or... of something else"
> (coincidence?)
> And here's the cover:
> ...



*would totally listen to this*


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 6, 2008)

Name: Split Nut...Actually, I don't mind that too much.
Album: And Sorrows With One (no comment)
Album art: http://www.flickr.com/photos/aagctt/2910922889/
Track Listing:
1. Baldwin Gallery
2. Retro Crush
3. Docuverse
4. Pterodactyl
5. Metal and Hard Core Festival
6. Smoel
7. Aamulehti
8. Vincent Leforet
9. P3RPL3XITY
10. (Opera Error message came up so I tried again ) Stylus Magazine

Apart from the track listing...not too bad I think. I like the album art and title. Could go with a different band name but what the who!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Oct 6, 2008)

Majimaune said:


> Name: Split Nut...Actually, I don't mind that too much.
> Album: And Sorrows With One (no comment)
> Album art: http://www.flickr.com/photos/aagctt/2910922889/
> Track Listing:
> ...


 
I like it...Retro Crush and Docuverse sound interesting...sounds like you're foreign like Rammstein or something...and P3RPL3XITY sounds more like a techno song...but overall good


----------



## Persephone (Oct 6, 2008)

e.Blackstar said:


> My band is _Chiquito_. The first album's name is _it is absolutely fatal_ (sounds like some awesome metal!) The picture is this, which totally just ruined my dream of a sweet virtual metal band.
> 
> The CD listing goes as follows:
> 1-Heart first
> ...




Chiquito is a name of a famous (but dead) comedian here in the Philippines. _it is absolutely fatal - _sounds like something Linkin' Park would make. Brutal! BUt yeah, the pic kinda mellows everything out... lol!


As for song titles: Choose the Easy Way, One of a Kind, and Profane Existence are good ones and workable. Might just steal some of those


----------



## Persephone (Oct 6, 2008)

Majimaune said:


> Name: Split Nut...Actually, I don't mind that too much.
> Album: And Sorrows With One (no comment)
> Album art: http://www.flickr.com/photos/aagctt/2910922889/
> Track Listing:
> ...



Split Nut is a good band name, actually. And the album pic ain't that bad, either.

For Song titles: Retro Crush, Docuverse, and P3RPL3XITY are kinda cool.


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 6, 2008)

Narya said:


> Split Nut is a good band name, actually. And the album pic ain't that bad, either.
> 
> For Song titles: Retro Crush, Docuverse, and P3RPL3XITY are kinda cool.


Smoel could be interesting I think...


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 10, 2008)

Everybody's band is much more awesome than mine.
For my band name I got List of United States Supreme Court Cases. And the rest of the stuff is not any better. I guess I'm not going to have a rock band - I'll have to stick with Guitar Hero.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 10, 2008)

Guitar Hero is fun! 



(hopes that is more than ten characters, and hits post)


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 20, 2009)

I'm doing this again, simply out of boredom:

Low Church.

Debut album: Then you counter attack






Bone's wheels
Cardigans
Ellen Feiss
Punk Uprisings
The cuf
Pats King of Steaks
Puppet On a Chain
Chickenhead
Evolve 214
Laughing Squid
We're a semi-punk band, with three solid founding members with the nicknames Bloom (drums), Phantom (lead guitar) and Big Cheese (rhythm guitar). After trialling many people, Bloom is also to perform vocals on the album, while Phantom and Big Cheese share bass. They make it big, start side-projects and go on "indefinite hiatus" for 2 years, get back together and make a new album, but lose their punk origins and it is a commercial flop. The band breaks up for good, staying with their side projects.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 1, 2009)

Blooms side project, named Quirke,
album is named, "Just Doesn't Interest Me"




Lightning Field
Misery Chick
Blue Robot
Exploding Fist
War Child
Peace Dividend
Jocko Homo
Running With Scissors
Redeemer
Free French


----------

